# New type of faverolles



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

Have been working for years to try and get a black laced faverolles and it finally paid off I have crossed a pied ranger with a faverolles and got the colour and then bred the pied ranger out here's the result









Heres the mam and dad


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

What do you guys think


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry personally I think it looks more like an Easter Egger than a Faverolle. I just dont see the faverolle characteristics. I see a pied ranger with muffs.


----------

